# LAMINGTON ROAD HELP



## mandar5 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey guys r there any shops in lamington road which provide latest original games cd at slightly low price?Does buying one from crossroads haji ali involve credit card?


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't know any shop at Lamington Road, but a little away from there on Gamdevi (the road from Grant Road Station to Nana Chowk to Chowpatty) there is a shop opposite Gamdevi Police Station that sells original game CDs.

Buying one from Cross Roads need not involve credit card, they would accept cash. But on Haji Ali, even in Heera Panna there is a shop specialising in original game CDs.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2005)

I Suppose Planet M also has a stack of original Game Discs and yup they definetly have credit and Debit cards facility involved.My friend recently bought the Original Copy of Battlefield 2 (DVD-Version) for Rs.1,499.


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 14, 2005)

Please do not give directions to get pirated games. The person who started the thread already made it clear that he wants original games if possible at a lesser price with some discounts. Do not repeat this again

Post edited - *Sourabh*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 14, 2005)

bala4digit said:
			
		

> Edited


Be careful with that Pirated stuff dude.This is a public forum and the rules imply that you dont talk and share about piracy.You might end up in trouble later on.By the way he wasnt asking for Pirated copies but Original one's but at a lower prices.


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 15, 2005)

iam so sorry for my post  

To sourabh
since iam new to this forums, i made the mistake  


Will never do it again 

i swear!

thank u for the advice 

I need i more small tip how to post a post which contains the post of any1
in a white box with small font

i will be grateful to you if u reply this in this same thread.

thanku saurubh


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 16, 2005)

Go to Yoku's on Lamington road. It's near Grant Road police station. Right opposite a shop called Cassette World. He gives a discount on new games.


----------



## cybershastri (Aug 16, 2005)

bala4digit said:
			
		

> I need i more small tip how to post a post which contains the post of any1
> in a white box with small font
> 
> i will be grateful to you if u reply this in this same thread.



Its simple. Just click on the "quote" button of the post that you want in white box.


----------



## bala4digit (Aug 16, 2005)

cybershastri said:
			
		

> bala4digit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX A LOT DUDE


----------

